# Cat County 2 "Tom On The Rocks"



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Some of the best lion footage I have ever filmed!
Take a minute to watch.
Link: http://www.i-videowildlife.com/our-obsessions/cat-country-2-tom-on-the-rocks-kelly-cox

Thanks
Kelly Cox


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Incredible!!!

I'm no lion expert, how big is this guy?


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for watching!


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

MuleyMadness, he is a better than average Tom, they thought he might be 5 year old, approx. 170/lbs. 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

good footage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

love the footage its so close and clear you can see the canine ridge on the teeth


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

Uh.........the first was my lion. I shot it on a rock cliff too. :smile:

Nice high quality video.


----------

